# Bretagne, Frankreich, Dorade Grise



## Fidde (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo, kann mir jemand von Euch da draußen sagen wie man erfolgreich auf Dorade Grise (den deutschen Namen kenne ich nicht) angelt? Die richtige Stelle habe ich mit Sicherheit, da die Franzosen in den Booten um mich herum immer munter welche fangen. Probiert habe ich es mit Sardinenstückchen, sämtlichen Wurmarten, Muschelfleisch und Crevetten.... An der Stelle ist es so um die 20m tief und es dürfte felsiger Untergrund sein. Die Frage ist auch in welcher Tiefe der Köder angeboten werden soll. Danke für sämtliche Informationen diesbezüglich schon mal im Voraus.
Gruß, Fidde


----------



## davidpil (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bretagne, Frankreich, Dorade Grise*

hi

also ich hab schon gesehen das die Einheimisch immer auf grund auf die angeln un diesen würmern wo man im laden kaufen kannst, die mit den beinen, ham se immer am haken.


----------



## Dummfisch (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bretagne, Frankreich, Dorade Grise*

Hallo,
Freunde von mir ware neulich bei St. Malo und haben eine Menge Rotbrassen gefangen. Übersetzt heißt "dein Fisch" Graubrasse. 
Wichtig ist, dass der Haken nicht zu groß ist. Wenn du also sicher bist, dass Fisch da ist, den du aber nicht fängst, nimm kleinere Haken. Meine Freunde hatten nur Bisse ab Größe 4 und kleiner, darüber nicht einen Biss. Köder: Ringelwürmer aus dem Laden.
Bonne Chance!
Dummfisch


----------



## Fidde (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bretagne, Frankreich, Dorade Grise*

Moin,
Danke für die schnellen Hinweise. Wie sieht es mit Futterkorb und Anfüttern aus? Ich hab gelesen das Doraden eine sehr feine Nase haben. Welches Futter bietet sich dort an?
Ich fahre im Juli für ca 6-Wochen nach Quiberon .... aber nicht nur zum angeln! Danach werde ich berichten wie viele es waren, wenn ich sie noch zählen kann.

PS. ich habe mal eine schöne Dorade Grise (so um 1kg) auf Schwertmuschel gefangen, aber weitere Erfolge blieben leider aus.


----------



## Dummfisch (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bretagne, Frankreich, Dorade Grise*

Hallo, ich habe noch nicht auf Quiberon geangelt, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass es an der Cote Sauvage gut geht, wenn du irgendwo ans Wasser kommst (sehr steile Felsen!). 
Es gibt dort einen enormen Tidenhub und du bist eigentlich immer auf Wanderschaft. Sei vorsichtigt, dort hat es schon so manchen zerbröselt! Bei St. Pierre kannst du an den verbotenen Stränder bei Ebbe gut in großen Tümpeln schnorchen und sehen, was dich unter Wasser so erwartet. 
Gruß
Dummfisch


----------

